# Tackle underground ??



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been trying to bring this site up for about a week with no luck. Are they down or did they possibly change their homepage?


----------



## big fish on (Sep 24, 2011)

WillyB2 said:


> Hey guys, I have been trying to bring this site up for about a week with no luck. Are they down or did they possibly change their homepage?


They are still there tackleunderground.com Just left the site its working.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Big Fish. It must be a problem on my end. I can bring a page up but can go nowhere from there. I ckick on forums and nothing happens. I'm not a computer expert but I will put my son on it. Thank goodness he lives next door.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah I am getting there "oops" message. A lot....


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Ive had that happen. Once I got to the forum section I put it in my favorites and that seemed to work. Haven't had a issue since. Hope this works for you.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I just got off the site and someone had posted under the update and site forum that they have been experiencing the same issue. So they know about it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, its still there. i had no problems gettin there or finding products.
sherman


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

They seam to always have this problem lol.I know for a month once I could not sign in some kinda password error would come up.


----------

